

Techcrunch Editor Discloses Investments, Admits To Conflicts Of Interests - trotsky
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2011/04/like_it_or_lump.php

======
benologist
How does this sit with them generally not writing about most startups? That's
going to be either a valid reason competitors don't get a mention or a
convenient excuse to hide behind, with no way for anyone outside to know the
truth.

As disclosures go it seems kind of hollow in that context.

------
hsmyers
I no longer have a truck large enough to haul the size of the grain of salt
necessary when reading Techcrunch, so this disclosure (or is it boasting?)
doesn't bother me nearly as much as it once might have...

------
vipivip
Do think startups pay TC to get a write up?

~~~
kevin_morrill
Yes, in a variety of currencies.

------
phlux
Isn't this just completely both ironic and fucking enraging given all the
bullshit they stirred up during " _angelgate_ ".

First, we have Arrington's ultra-ego, then we have his teams utter lack of
editing, and the fanboism, favoritism and petty gossip - and most of these
anecdotal rumors may be at minimum corroborated via such revelations.

The valley needs a site _like_ techcrunch to capture and publish industry info
in such a highly dynamic industry... we just don't need it to be techcrunch
_specifically_.

